# Need some quick help?



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so I am trying to help my sister recover from accadentally installing the gingerbread update over her stock rooted, ive managed to get root through some odd methods because some remains of the old superuser and and su binary were hanging around.
Now im no good with this phone, im more aquanted with HTC devices and i have a few questions about how everything works on this device, it doesnt seem to be as easy as flash clockwork, and flash rom packaged with kernel, rom, and all. Now ive heard of a bootstrap and a few other things.

Really what i want to know is what exactly is the process after the rooting to say get cm7 on her X? Ive tried simply going to rom manager and installing recovery but it doesnt seem to stick. Sorry if i come off as lazy but really this is quite a bit different then what im used to and getting this resolved as fast as possible is what im going for and a little direction would be much appreciated.
On a side note and who knows why and im not sure if cm7 will resolve it but if she puts her battery case on it locks the phone up... anyone else know whats going on there? Sounds to me like it has to be a little more physical then software but who knows.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my signature for a DX specific tutorial on flashing roms.

Make sure you're on the correct kernel for the rom you want to flash, as explained in my sig...
.602 or .605 system version is required for the most recent roms...so you'll probably find the easiest route to be sbfing to .602 and flashing from there.
We cannot change kernels...as we have a locked bootloaoder.
So simply flashing any rom on any version isn't an option for us.

As far as the battery thing...that seems physical indeed...and I've no idea.
Maybe get her a case and keep the battery cover off as a work-a-round.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

The case wouldn't happen to be for the x2 and thus cover up the camera button? Got a case like that not realizing it and since it pressed down the camera button it would cause the home button for whatever reason not to work(and randomly open up the camera). I just cut a hole in the case over the button. Oh I see I misread and you were talking about the battery door disregard this.

I don't think the whole locked boot loader thing is as daunting as everyone(elsewhere) makes it out to be(and I was a pure open original droid user), like the above poster said pretty much all roms use that kernal so once you figure that out you should have no problems flashing away. It's a lot simpler than the multiple recovery types for different roms I had to deal with when I was using a fascinate. That being said the only HTC device I worked on was an old eris and I put a grand total of one rom on it so I'm not sure where you are coming from.

I'm sure a more detailed procedure is available above but the standard procedure is to download the .sbf file which is firmware for motorola's computer based flasher and restore everything back stock. Just get the .sbf with the same kernal as the rom you want(everything is likely to be .602 unless otherwise stated) and backup whatever you want since you already have root. Then on the stock rom root and install a bootstrap program(there are several, the one I used was the "droid 2 bootstrap") that will put clockwork on and from there you should be golden as long as you don't flash a rom needing a different kernal.

I don't know if the OTA update on the phone now would be the right kernal or not but most people are going to recomend you "sbf" it anyways.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> The case wouldn't happen to be for the x2 and thus cover up the camera button? Got a case like that not realizing it and since it pressed down the camera button it would cause the home button for whatever reason not to work(and randomly open up the camera). I just cut a hole in the case over the button.
> 
> I don't think the whole locked boot loader thing is as daunting as everyone(elsewhere) makes it out to be(and I was a pure open original droid user), like the above poster said pretty much all roms use that kernal so once you figure that out you should have no problems flashing away. It's a lot simpler than the multiple recovery types for different roms I had to deal with when I was using a fascinate. That being said the only HTC device I worked on was an old eris and I put a grand total of one rom on it so I'm not sure where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


I would agree with this as well. You may try flashing a new ROM over it, but because of you having old su code in there (and also just to rule out any software issues with the battery door, thought it does indeed sound like hardware.) An SBF would be good just to clear everything up. The method to gain root is different on Gingerbread than it was on Froyo so it could cause some issue, although I've personally never done it. You can find a tutorial for that here: http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/ and flash the .602 sbf. After than just regain root and flash away. You just follow Jubakuba's link.

However, if you want to try to just do a quick and dirty method you could just flash a new ROM over it. Make sure it is a ROM that corresponds with the kernel. In About Phone 2.3 is Gingerbread, 2.2 is Froyo, and make sure to check whether 2nd-init or not. CM7 and MIUI are 2nd-init and use different bootstraps. If you need to change kernels between Froyo/Gingerbread you will have to SBF. Also I'm not guaranteeing that doing this might not hose you, so I would be comfortable and be sure you can SBF if necessary (its the way to basically save a soft-bricked phone).

About the battery door, also make sure the battery is fully settled. It sounds like the pressing of the battery door is sliding it off its pins. Is it a normal battery or extended? I know I have a normal battery something similar occured to me, and when I looked my phone actually had a small gap between the battery and case, and it had actually came off to the side of the terminals slightly. If all looks good maybe try cleaning the contacts gently with a cotton swab and make sure there's no corrosion or anything like that.


----------

